# that pig man gets cut !!



## k5alive (Feb 2, 2012)

Shelby's 7' 300 pound buddy gets cut moving a saw around his swamp crawler, ''Like a damn idiot''


----------



## ratso (Feb 2, 2012)

*Hog man*

Yup that must of felt real good. To grab a 15 pound saw by the bar is just nuts !


----------



## fubar2 (Feb 2, 2012)

The guy does reek of intelligence. Especially when he is doing his pig call.


----------



## k5alive (Feb 2, 2012)

Einstein Reincarnated!


----------



## c5rulz (Feb 2, 2012)

You know I have never seen someone show up for work with a quart of moonshine.


----------



## lone wolf (Feb 2, 2012)

c5rulz said:


> You know I have never seen someone show up for work with a quart of moonshine.



That could be the problem there.Shine and saws are not a good mix.


----------



## c5rulz (Feb 2, 2012)

lone wolf said:


> That could be the problem there.Shine and saws are not a good mix.



Chances are, it's not going to make you smarter.


----------



## k5alive (Feb 4, 2012)

for some crazy reason thats normal for em'


----------



## Dennis Gauge (Feb 4, 2012)

Someone's gonna frickin' die on that show this year...


----------



## lone wolf (Feb 4, 2012)

You got to wonder how this stuff happens so fast or why at all ?Could that cut be Hollyweird magic?


----------



## mryb (Feb 10, 2012)

lone wolf said:


> That could be the problem there.Shine and saws are not a good mix.


 Yeah but if my saws shine isn't that hard on the carb?


----------

